# April Throwdown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## bmudd14474 (Apr 3, 2013)

This months theme will be .......................................................
PEPPERS

Your dish has to have peppers in it somehow. It can be the main item or part of a dish. Now you can't use a little ground black pepper in a dish and consider it good. 

If you have any questions please let me know.

View media item 212774


 I can't wait to see this one unfold. It will run until end of day 4/30/13


The rules are the same and available HERE. 

*
Code Word: PepperHead

The prizes this month are:

Maverick ET732 donated by TJohnson at www.amazenproducts.com 

View media item 217246
And we will also have a $50 giftcard for Amazon. 


Please submit all entries to me by the end of the day on 4/30/2013.  Please email all entries to [email protected]



Good Luck everyone. Now get those wheels turning.*


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 3, 2013)

Hot Pepper, Sweet Pepper it doesn't matter but it has to be a real pepper


----------



## grimm5577 (Apr 4, 2013)

Love this theme!!! you guys are good!


----------



## hooligan8403 (Apr 4, 2013)

Already have a few good ideas for this going. Might be hard to participate this month though with moving though.


----------



## jarjarchef (Apr 4, 2013)

Hmmmm got to think over this one.......but sounds fun.....


----------



## sound1 (Apr 4, 2013)

This looks to be good...


----------



## driedstick (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm a pepper,  your a pepper  who wants to be a pepper to,,,,,,, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






       sorry just had to say it.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Looks fun can't wait to see all the entries. Good luck to all.


----------



## sound1 (Apr 4, 2013)

Your'e showing your age


----------



## driedstick (Apr 4, 2013)

Sound1 said:


> Your'e showing your age


OOPS never thought of that oh well


----------



## six gun smokin (Apr 4, 2013)

Im new to this forum, and this is a sweet idea to get you ththinking


----------



## so ms smoker (Apr 4, 2013)

sixgun. welcome. Click on the link for the RULES  That should clear it up some. Feel free to join in!

  Mike


----------



## six gun smokin (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Apr 4, 2013)

I know this sounds like a dumb question but does the final result have to have a smoked item? I.e. smoked steak stuffed with red peppers? 

Or can any other dish enter?


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Apr 4, 2013)

Oops forget that! I found the rules :)


----------



## dougmays (Apr 4, 2013)

i'm in!! :)


----------



## goingcamping (Apr 5, 2013)

Let's see...um, I love peppers and I love smokin'...I might get in on this one? I've got some real good ideas (Usually they're just voices!).


----------



## imsmokingpork (Apr 6, 2013)

hey dried stick....wouldnt you like to be a pepper too? lol


----------



## davidhef88 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hmmmmmm. Gonna have to do a little thinking.


----------



## tritowner (Apr 6, 2013)

hmmm...I'm looking forward to this one!


----------



## sgtmonte (Apr 7, 2013)

What an excellent way to practice with the new smoker.  I'm in!!!  

Should be an epic battle.


----------



## ronrude (Apr 7, 2013)

I hope I am home enough this month to try get in this one!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Apr 8, 2013)

Ooh, the epic variety of this TD shall be awesome! I've out been out of TD's a few months for work so I hope to make this one!


----------



## dgilley (Apr 10, 2013)

The theme is great!  This'll be my first attempt in the throwdown.


----------



## big game cook (Apr 11, 2013)

i missed on the salad TD but this in in the must do. im a chili head,. and im not passing up on a pepper TD!  just wish it was in sept when i had garden peppers. like the jolokias. but ill make due.


----------



## smokefever (Apr 13, 2013)

Wheels are turning BIGTIME!!  Might just have to make this my first throwdown


----------



## lowesdadof3 (Apr 13, 2013)

Time to break my pepper!  This will be my first throwdown, can't wait!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow there were a whole lot of great Prizes for the N. Fl Gathering! Can't wait to see the Great Prizes that the rest of us can win for this Throwdown! It's nice that the Sponsors are so willing to step up for all of us that support them!...JJ


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 23, 2013)

Updated the original post with prizes.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 24, 2013)

bmudd14474 said:


> Updated the original post with prizes.


Very Nice, Brian! Thank You for your efforts and I will be submitting Todd for Sainthood...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## dougmays (Apr 29, 2013)

pictures submitted! this was my first one and had a good time with it!


----------



## tamarockstar88 (Apr 29, 2013)

It's on! Cant wait to see what everyone came up with!


----------



## big game cook (Apr 30, 2013)

ugh. had all the stuff. missed it.


----------



## dougmays (Apr 30, 2013)

big game cook said:


> ugh. had all the stuff. missed it.


you still have till end of day today


----------



## big game cook (Apr 30, 2013)

lol. i seen 4/30 on the  date and thought i missed it lmao. it was early in the morning 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  thanks. im on it right now. SWEET!


----------



## big game cook (Apr 30, 2013)

be sending mine in just a few. nothing like the last minute lol.


----------

